# Deputy Sheriff Charles Cook



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Charles Cook 
*Buchanan County Sheriff's Office*
*Missouri*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 28, 2007

Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, June 23, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Motorcycle
*Suspect Info:* At large
Deputy Cook succumbed to injuries sustained 5 days earlier while pursuing a motorcycle on the Belt Highway. The motorcycle had been observed harassing a St. Joseph police officer by continuously driving past the officer and doing wheelies while the officer was conducting a traffic stop.

The officer radioed the situation in to dispatch and Deputy Cook responded to the scene. As the motorcycle fled northbound on the highway Deputy Cook attempted to catch up to it. As he crested a small hill he encountered a semi truck turning left across the highway. Deputy Cook swerved to avoid striking the truck but his patrol SUV left the roadway and struck a traffic control box.

He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in critical condition until succumbing to his injuries. The motorcyclist who caused the incident was not captured.

Deputy Cook had served with the agency for 3 years. He was survived by his wife and 2-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
Buchanan County Sheriff's Office
501 Faraon
St. Joseph, MO 64501

Phone: (816) 236-6450

06/29/2007
*Mo. deputy dies 5 days after car crash*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Charles Cook* - [St. Joseph, Missouri]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 28*
Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Cook had served with the agency for 3 years. He was survived by his wife and 2-year-old son.

*Incident Details:* Deputy Cook succumbed to injuries sustained 5 days earlier while pursuing a motorcycle on the Belt Highway. The motorcycle had been observed harassing a St. Joseph police officer by continuously driving past the officer and doing wheelies while the officer was conducting a traffic stop.

The officer radioed the situation in to dispatch and Deputy Cook responded to the scene. As the motorcycle fled northbound on the highway Deputy Cook attempted to catch up to it. As he crested a small hill he encountered a semi truck turning left across the highway. Deputy Cook swerved to avoid striking the truck but his patrol SUV left the roadway and struck a traffic control box.

He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in critical condition until succumbing to his injuries. The motorcyclist who caused the incident was not captured.
*End of Watch:* Thursday, June 28, 2007


----------

